#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-26
<bilboed-pi> anyone knows if there's a UDS channel ?
<persia> bilboed-pi, #ubuntu-devel-summit
<bilboed-pi> yah, just found it :)
<bilboed-pi> thx
<ara> eeejay: room 13th is free at 5pm, see you there for some pidgin tests hacking?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-28
<marti1125> hello/Hola
<marti1125> ﻿my first time in thi room
<marti1125> hello
<picklesworth> quick question: Does anyone else find that vi behaves wrong when you start pressing arrow keys in edit mode? (It's throwing in As and Ds followed by newlines... and it's doing this on two different computers!)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-29
<nags> on which channel I can ask questions about launchpad ?
<nags> found it
<nags> #launchpad
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-31
<primes2h> good morning ara
<primes2h> :-)
<ara> morning primes2h
<primes2h> I moved old reports on /Karmic/Reports and Lucid/Reports. btw,  there are two people that have left a signature but they never created a report about their laptop. I'm going to delete their entries...
<primes2h> ara: I think it's all ok now.
<ara> primes2h, thanks!
<primes2h> I also added links to Karmic and Lucid reports on the main report page.
<ara> primes2h, nice!
<primes2h> ara: do you have other things you think should be added?
<ara> primes2h, I think it looks good
<xdatap> hello everybody
<xdatap> ara, good evening
<ara> xdatap, hello
<xdatap> ara, newcomers in the Italian testing ML are facing difficulties in registering to the ISO Tracker. How can I help them?
<ara> xdatap, what kind of difficulties?
<xdatap> ara, they don't receive the welcome email
<ara> xdatap, the ISO tracker was moved temporarily to a different server, that's maybe why
<ara> xdatap, let me ask
<xdatap> ara, thanks
<ara> xdatap, it should be fixed now. Please, let me know if it does not work
<xdatap> ara, thanks!
<ara> xdatap, np
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-01
<m4t_Iso> A MESSAGE FROM JASON GATES AKA JASON FISHER AKA BIKCMP: girl you must be java bytecode because you let me use you anywhere I want
<M4tsubStr8> A MESSAGE FROM JASON GATES AKA JASON FISHER AKA BIKCMP: I got news for these niggers. They can screw 100 degenerate White sluts a day and that doesn't change the fact that they're still just niggers. Its like the niggers who go out and buy Cadillacs or BMWs imagining people will think they're "high class" or rich. LOL! When people see a nigger riding around in an expensive car, they automatically know its nobody of any 
<M4m_88> A MESSAGE FROM JASON GATES AKA JASON FISHER AKA BIKCMP: Guess what, asshole? I was one of the earliest hackers in the 1980s. I KNEW Kevin Mitnick. Phone Phreaking is as secondary to me as skullfucking your daughter. I'm going to keep calling your house, OVER AND OVER, and the phone company will NEVER be able to trace the call. You're going down.
<ww88BirdIso> A MESSAGE FROM JASON GATES AKA JASON FISHER AKA BIKCMP: girl you must be Frogger because I would cross rush hour traffic and cascading rivers in order to hop in your hole 6 times in a row
<m4mm_ChanTime> A MESSAGE FROM JASON GATES AKA JASON FISHER AKA BIKCMP: I cut myself because I find it an artform, just like tattoo's, but I LIKE cutting a beautiful drawing into myself, as I did it and I drew it. But I did cut along time ago so, that might be it. Anyway, I only cut when it fades and needs touching up, but it sure feels good!
<ara> good morning all!
 * ara installs Hardy to test Firefox 3.6.4
<ara> mvo, the "updates available" systray icon is showing in maverick alpha-1, I guess that's a bug...
<mvo> ara: yes, I will fix it today
<ara> mvo, OK, is there a bug number?
<mvo> I haven't looked :(
<mvo> but I guess there is one
<matumba> hello everyone! i've just set up a hardy vm for firefox testing - hardy-updates should be disabled before doing any updates, right?
<ara> matumba, the best thing to do is to install any available updates, then enable the ppa and then dist-upgrade
<ara> matumba, it should work even with hardy-updates enabled
<matumba> ara, ok, thx
<ara> matumba, thanks for testing!
<matumba> ara, np :-)
<alourie|work> hello
<moustafa> hello
<matumba> ara, one final question: "Upgrade to Lucid" is just a simple LTS -> LTS upgrade? should I remove the PPA from the sources.list beforehand?
<xdatap> hello
 * charlie-tca waves
<xdatap> ara, good evening
<alourie|work> I would like to volunteer testing maverick-server i386 ISO. Who should I cooperate this with?
<charlie-tca> right here. Have you added yourself to the tracker at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntu/all ?
<ara> matumba, sorry, I was at lunch, yes, disable the ppa (although normally update-manager will disable it for you)
<matumba> ara, thx again
<ara> matumba, np
<ara> xdatap, hey!
<mvo> ara: new update-notifier uploaded that fixes the icon thing
<ara> mvo, cool, thanks!
<mvo> cheers, thanks for finding it
<alourie|work> charlie-tca: for some reason I have trouble login in. Is the user/pass the same as on brainstorm?
<xdatap> ara, just sent you an email. Still problem with iso tracker
<charlie-tca> You have to create a new login, I believe, for the qa tracker
<charlie-tca> oops, my mistake, it should be the same as brainstorm
<alourie|work> charlie-tca: nope, it wasn't. I had to create it once again...
<alourie|work> bug? :-)
<charlie-tca> Here is the procedure - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures
<charlie-tca> ara: password for brainstorm does not work in tracker?
<ara> charlie-tca, not anymore
<ara> charlie-tca, they are now different systems
<charlie-tca> ah, so we need to update the tracker wiki page again
<ara> charlie-tca, mmm, true
<alourie|work> ara, charlie-tca: and "create a new user" page on qa tracker, as it mentions brainstorm
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures updated
<ara> alourie|work, btw, people are reporting not getting the password email when creating an account
<ara> alourie|work, I am investigating now
<alourie|work> ara: yep, that is indeed true.
<alourie|work> and I though I gave incorrect email :-)
<alourie|work> charlie-tca: btw, why isn't it possible to login with Launchpad account? That would only make sense...
<charlie-tca> Different machines completely. I think that is planned for the future, though.
<charlie-tca> This was all setup before it was possible to use the single-sign-on, too
<alourie|work> oh
<alourie|work> ok
<alourie|work> what software drives the tracker?
 * alourie|work is thinking how to automate testing
<ara> alourie|work, it is a drupal instance with an in-house module
<ara> alourie|work, lp:ubuntu-qa-website
<ara> alourie|work, wanna gives a hand? :)
<alourie|work> ara: absolutely
<alourie|work> ara: I'm just looking now at the test cases, and, well, besides the installation itself many of them can be automated
<ara> alourie|work, yes, and the installation itself as well (at least in KVM). Using kvm-autotest seems like a good approach
 * alourie|work is reading about kvm-autotest
<ara> alourie|work, the email sent should be fixed now, just request a password reset
<alourie|work> ara: lets see
<alourie|work> perfect
<ara> alourie|work, cool
<alourie|work> ok, so to mark that I began test I just select it as 'started', right?
<ara> alourie|work, right
<alourie|work> great
<alourie|work> thanks for the help
<ara> alourie|work, thanks to you
<alourie|work> ara: I haven't done nothing yet :-)
<ara> alourie|work, btw, if you're interested in kvm-autotest, this is the closest soren got:
<ara> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~soren/autotest/automated-ubuntu-server-tests/changes
<ara> they are not up-to-date but by that time, he automated all server tests (including installation)
<alourie|work> ara: wow, that's just so over my head....for now. I will look into it :-)
<charlie-tca> xubuntu appears to have three panel applets flashing in the middle of the desktop now. jockey, gnome-volume-control, and network-manager. They are icon sized windows that won't quit flashing over and over
<charlie-tca> What to reprot the bug against?
<charlie-tca> They are stealing all the processor, too.
<bladernr_> ara, I know the desktop ISOs aren't ready (if I read correctly, it's only alternate and server that are ready to test), but are the bits there at least to do the upgrade testing to Maverick?
<ara> charlie-tca, wow that's weird
<ara> bladernr_, I think so, as the packages are in the archive
<bladernr_> ara:  cool, I'll try a Karmic - Maverick for great justice ;-)
<ara> bladernr_, that's not an upgrade path, I think
<bladernr_> yeah, just discovered that
<moustafa> bladernr_ I think the upgrade paths make you go through each release
<bladernr_> oh well, was worth a shot, so now it'll be Karmic - Lucid - Maverick
<ara> it is only Ubuntu -> Ubuntu
<ara> it is only Ubuntu -> Ubuntu +1
<ara> or LTS -> LTS +1
<bladernr_> right...
<bladernr_> though I HAVE noticed a few times in various mailing lists that users DO (and they have done so historically) things like version - 3 -> version
<bladernr_> or more easily, version -> version +3
<bladernr_> not that I'm saying we need to support that kind of wackiness
<moustafa> I usually just go for a clean install by wiping the root drive.  I love the separation of /home and /
 * alourie|work needs to reboot
<alourie|work> hello
<sbeattie> bladernr_: it's a little confusing because what ara said was mostly true, but there was also support for kubuntu updates going from 8.04 straight to 9.04 and 9.10 (IIRC on the latter).
<sbeattie> But generally, skipping releases is not a supported upgrade path.
<alourie|work> would some curses garbage be considered a bug in server install?
<sbeattie> alourie|work: you're seeing it in the installer?
<alourie|work> yes
<ara> then yes, it is a bug
<alourie|work> (and have a screenshot to prove it)
<ara> alourie|work, create a bug against debian-installer
<alourie|work> ara: ok. Should I attach the screenshot?
<ara> alourie|work, yes, please
<alourie|work> ok
<ara> alourie|work, then, if the installation finishes correctly, mark the test as "Passed" (Failed are only for really bad bugs), but make sure to add the bug number
<alourie|work> ok
<alourie|work> ara: the bug itself is on ubuntu, right?
<ara> alourie|work, is on the debian-installer in ubuntu
<ara> alourie|work, let me find a link for you
<alourie|work> ara: awesome, thanks
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug
<alourie|work> great
<ara> OK, calling it a day
<ara> cheers
<sbeattie> ara: thanks, have a good evening
<sbeattie> doh
<alourie|work> hm, what do I do with this thingie: http://img210.imageshack.us/f/loginz.png ? File another bug?
<charlie-tca> which image?
<charlie-tca> It looks like a bug in the bash-completion-scripts. Is that the server install?
<alourie|work> charlie-tca: yes
<alourie|work> vanilla iso
<charlie-tca> Then, yes, it is another bug to be filed, but the install will be a pass
<alourie|work> and file it against bash-completion-scripts?
 * alourie|work will continue a bit later
<matumba> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/546794
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546794 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Smarter lib* aware autocompletion? (affects: 26) (dups: 7) (heat: 198)" [Medium,New]
<charlie-tca> so, just add the bug number to the tracker
<bladernr_> Ok.. stupid question... to do the upgrade testing, at this point do I need to edit the sources list to point somewhere, or should update-manager -d -c at this stage catch the Maverick updates?
<sbeattie> bladernr_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/maverick.tar.gz is there, so I would think that update-manager should catch it.
<bladernr_> hrmmm... ok...
<bladernr_> it's not, so bug or maybe just wait until the next milestone...
<bladernr_> sbeattie:  yeah, no luck with update-manager -d -c, also do-release-upgrade -d also says "No new release found"
<bladernr_> and I DO have network connectivity
<sbeattie> bladernr_: does it find it if /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is changed from lts to normal?
<sbeattie> bladernr_: ah, yep, changing that causes it to be detected.
<bladernr_> seconded
<bladernr_> So... metacity appears to be broken
<bladernr_> or at least, upgrade breaks it
<fader_> bladernr_: My guess is that if you ask cr3 he'll tell you that window managers are for wimps
<bladernr_> I'd be inclined to agree with him to a point
<fader_> Heheh
<bladernr_> but pr0n looks much better in a GUI than in ASCII
<bladernr_> ;-)
<cyphermox> as long as you're not in a pure vt, you're using a wm :)
<fader_> alt-f2 ; gnome-terminal ; f11 ; killall metacity # ;)
<moustafa> fader_ If cr3 could have his way, we'd all be using Lynx with vi
<moustafa> While eating croissants
<fader_> moustafa: Heh, true.  He doesn't realize that it's all about w3m, nano, and cheese danish :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-02
<alourie|work> good morning
<ara> good morning all!
<alourie> hello
<alourie> I have a question
<alourie> during the test of Maverick server i386, I do the encrypted LVM test
<alourie> when it comes to the password step (after install complete), then after each pressed key the request line repeats itself
<alourie> god, I explain this badly
<ara> alourie, are you using KVM?
<alourie> ara: no, VMWare ESXi hypervisor
<alourie> it's like vmware generic
<alourie> or rather, vmware server
<ara> alourie, please, file a bug against plymouth, then we will try to reproduce in KVM or bare metal
<alourie> ara: ok. I can provide a couple of screenshots to explain myself better...
<ara> alourie, that would be great, thanks
<alourie> hold on a sec
<alourie> ara: take a look here: http://img15.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=unencr2.png
<alourie> it explains what I see in first key pressed, and a second key pressed
<ara> alourie, what's wrong with it?
<ara> first key pressed: 1 *
<ara> second: 2 *
<alourie> yes, and the line above, the one that begins with "Unlocking"....
<alourie> just added itself once again
<alourie> now, my password includes 23 characters
<alourie> so I will see the line added after each character pressed, that means 23 redundant lines on the screen
<ara> ah, ok, now I understand
<ara> I didn't understand it before
<alourie> btw, this will be also true if I press "backspace", so my screen will be filled with this
<ara> let me check which package you should file against
<alourie> ara: yea, I found it hard to expain
<alourie> *explain
<ara> alourie, I can't find the package right now. File against "Ubuntu" and put it in the iso tracker (although mark the test as Passed, as it is a minor error)
<ara> we will assign the right package later on
<alourie> ara: ok
<alourie> well
<alourie> ara: see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/566818 :-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 566818 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] cryptsetup passphrase prompt during boot: every character typed repeats the prompt (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 45)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ara> alourie, it is not the same one
<ara> alourie, server does not use plymouth
<alourie> hm
<ara> yes, it is the same, sorry
<alourie> ara: well, the description is exactly the same. Maybe it is assigned to the wrong package :-)
<ara> alourie, yes, it shouldn't be plymouth, I think, but it is indeed the same bug
<ara> alourie, nice catch!
<alourie> ara: google search still beats them all
<alourie> so I just report the test as passed? Or attach the bug ID anyway?
<ara> alourie, "passed" but adding the bug ID as well
<alourie> ok
<alourie> ara: if I have notes for the QA Tracker itself, who should I talk to?
<ara> alourie, me, i.e. ;-)
<alourie> ara: ok :-), but they are small and cosmetic. Does they still count?
<ara> alourie, yes, they do
<ara> alourie, bugs might be already filed at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/
<alourie> ok
<alourie> sec
<alourie> ara: when updating a case results after setting it to "Started", the button text says "Edit result". I think that "Update Result" would be much better
<ara> alourie, nice, an easy one :)
<alourie> ara: ok, then here's another one:
<alourie> A test description says "Set hostname: default - ubuntu"
<alourie> which is not clear, set the hostname to "default-ubuntu" or to default value "ubuntu"
<alourie> there are multuple tests like that...
<ara> alourie, that's something that you can fix
<ara> the testcases are under testcases.qa.ubuntu.com which is an editable wiki
<alourie> cool
<alourie> amazing
<pitti> hello all
<pitti> just a quick summary of what happens with alpha-1 right now
<pitti> all alternate  (including server and EC2) should be working, and are up for testing on the tracker
<pitti> ubuntu-desktop should work as well, and up for testing in the tracker
<pitti> I'm currently building ubuntu-netbook, kubuntu, kubuntu-netbook, and xubuntu desktop images (they were delayed due to a couple of bugs and problems)
<alourie> ara: great, so I will handle test descriptions when I stumble on ambiguities
<pitti> ubuntu-netbook ready for testing and added to tracker
<ara> pitti, thanks :)
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/20100602/ ready for testing, added to tracker
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20100602/ for your testing pleasure
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20100602.3/ ready for testing
<alourie> ara: If I know how to fix that button name, can I patch it somehow?
<ara> alourie, sure, create a bug against the project ubuntu-qa-website, then branch the code, and propose a merge with your changes
<alourie> ara: ok. Is there any way I can test it?
<alourie> I mean I want to be sure I'm fixing the right thing :-)
<ara> alourie, I need to step out now for lunch, send me an email to ara AT ubuntu DOT com, and I will explain to you
 * ara -> lunch
<alourie> ara: great, thanks
<moustafa> cr3, fader, marjo, everyone I may have missed: Bonjour
<fader_> moustafa: Hey dude!
<marjo> moustafa: hi!
<moustafa> Hello!  How are things in the Orange and Aubergine world?
<ara> charlie-tca, are you around?
<bladernr_> hey... anyone seen pkgsel fail during d-i install?
<bladernr_> it appears in Studio and seems to be one of the 4 package choices that causes the failure (I started by selecting all 4)
<charlie-tca> ara: yes, I am here now
<ara> charlie-tca, hey, don't worry, I was wondering about the systray bug, but I have seen that you already filed in
<charlie-tca> okay
<ara> ta
<charlie-tca> thank you for checking
<alourie> ara: got your email, thanks. I will take a look into it
<sbeattie> QA Meeting reminder: 5 min in #ubuntu-meeting
<alourie> ara: got your email, thanks. I will take a look into it
<ara> alourie, np
<ara> alourie, we are having the QA meeting now at #ubuntu-meeting, if you want to join
<alourie> ara: yea, just did
<alourie> thansk
<charlie-tca> ara: got a workaround on that systray bug after the installation is done and system rebooted.
<ara> charlie-tca, nice, you may want to talk pitti to release note the work around (and the bug)
<charlie-tca> okay
<ara> charlie-tca, if he's not around, send him an email, he's working very early European hours this week
<charlie-tca> Oh, okay
<charlie-tca> Anybody testing the Xubuntu images, please take a look at bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/586012
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 586012 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Maverick] XFCE system tray became unusable after upgrade to libgtk2.0-0 2.21.0-1ubuntu2 (affects: 7) (dups: 3) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> Try the workaround to make the desktop settle down, please.
<davmor2> hello cr3 fader_ how did alpha 1 testing go?
<fader_> davmor2: alpha what now?
<fader_> ;)
<davmor2> The thing you just tested dude
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-03
<veasna> are you there, marjo?
<veasna> you're still working?
<yotux> I just installed 10.10 alpha 1 and did an update and it complained about a package in the cli.
<yotux> Do I need to document this somewhere?
<tgm4883> yotux, what package?
<yotux> gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<tgm4883> well thats the file it was, but i'm assuming gnome-appearance-properties was the package?
<tgm4883> I believe you will need to file a bug against the package in launchpad
<yotux> I'll pastebin output is that ok?
<tgm4883> sure
<tgm4883> for some reason I was thinking this was a different channel, but i'll try to help :)
<yotux> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TrnfYXv3
<yotux> tgm4883 -- thankz for any help new to testing
<tgm4883> yotux, I did a quick search but didn't find a bug. I'd file a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick
<yotux> Thankz ,  I have a gwibber issue to so I look that up while there
<tgm4883> yw
<stenten> Wow. Is that how we're supposed to file bugs in Maverick?
<stenten> nominate them all for release in Maverick?
<tgm4883> stenten, IDK, honestly when I saw his question I thought I was in a completely different channel. Nobody else chimed in so I tried to help
<tgm4883> I usually just idle in here in case someone needs me to do something for mythbuntu
<stenten> hah, ok then :)
<tgm4883> anyway dinner is calling, so you can rant my way and i'll read it all when I get back :)
<ara> morning all!
<alourie> good morning
<ara> good morning alourie
<alourie> hi ara
<xdatap> morning
<xdatap> ara, hi!
<ara> morning xdatap
<xdatap> ara, ciao. I need a clarification
<ara> xdatap, tell me
 * xdatap at phone
 * xdatap back
<xdatap> ara, about maverick alpha 1 desktop
<ara> xdatap, what's up
<xdatap> ara, in the mail you said that because the kernel bug we would not have the desktop image
<xdatap> ara, but we received the mail from iso tracker and ppl tested it and... it works
<ara> xdatap, yes, the kernel bug was fixed, and now we have desktop images
<ara> xdatap, I will send the updated mail
<xdatap> ara, but in the image the kernel version is 2.6.34.5.4 while in the bug the fixed version is 2.6.34-5.13
<xdatap> (slow typing because i'm interrupted often)
<ara> xdatap, in the manifest you can see: linux-image-2.6.34-5-generic 2.6.34-5.13
<xdatap> ara, in the manifest inside the package you mean? I checked with apt-cache policy and with synaptic and it say 2.6.34.5.4. I mean the 20100602.2 image. Is that correct?
<ara> yes, it is correct, but, if you do apt-cache policy linux-image, then you will have the correct one
<xdatap> ara, I have to go. Thanks
<ara> xdatap, have a nice day
<Hew> what happened to ubuntu.com/testing ? Is there a replacement?
<fader_> Hey all
<ara> morning fader_
 * fader_ is having one of those days.
<fader_> I rebuilt my main machine last night but didn't actually manage to finish installing, and then my home server died, so I've been up to my elbows in cables for 30 minutes...
<fader_> I should have stayed in bed :)
<ara> ouch!
<ara> fader_, what did you try? reinstalling with maverick alpha1?
<fader_> ara: No, just 10.04 LTS... the issue was that I decided to nuke the windows partition that came on the system since I had never ever booted into it.  But resizing the drive was going to take 4 hours so I went to bed
<fader_> It's working, just not set back up yet... installing updates now.  Good thing I had my netbook :)
<ara> fader_, :)
<fader_> I think cyphermox said he was crazy enough to put alpha 1 on his main system... let's see if he is around today after that ;)
<ara> tomorrow I will reinstall 10.04 amd64 in my main laptop and then will upgrade to maverick
<ara> let see how that goes
<fader_> Hehehe
<moustafa> good luck!
<fader_> ara: Good luck indeed!
 * fader_ will wait for alpha 2 :)
<moustafa> But it hasn't reached alpha 1.  Right?
<ara> fader_, that's sensible... i might just reinstall and wait a bit more
<ara> to upgrade
<fader_> moustafa: A1 is today
<fader_> moustafa: Why don't you upgrade and tell us if it is safe :)
<moustafa> fader_ I did not know that 0_0
<moustafa> lol
<moustafa> Good try!
<moustafa> I"ll make a virtual install first
<moustafa> Don"t want to screw up the family PC
<fader_> Heh, coward :D
<moustafa> fader_ It"s called "protecting the gonads"
<ara> well, I'd better get going for lunch, see you guys in an hour
<moustafa> Although, at this rate, I should be able to get a cheap testing PC pretty soon
<fader_> ara: Ciao / chow :)
<moustafa> ara: Enjoy!
<moustafa> fader_ Wait a sec, if I'm a coward, then what does that make you?
<fader_> moustafa: It makes me cautious ;)
<moustafa> fader_ touch/
 * moustafa curses english keyboard for lack of accents
<fader_> Caps lock makes such a good compose key... éĥ?
<moustafa> fader_ That's a swedish canadian accent?
<fader_> Heheh
<moustafa> That's why I think the french canadians should fear Ikea more than the english
<alourie> ara: pint
<alourie> uhm, ping
<ara> alourie, hey
<alourie> ara: I've installed the site, but it seems that modules are not yet good for drupal6. Is there any way to downgrade drupal or update modules?
<ara> alourie, instead of installing drupal6 you can just
<ara> apt-get install drupal2
<ara> apt-get install drupal5
<ara> sorry
<ara> alourie, btw, as part of a change I had to make anyways, I changed Edit result to Update result (still not in production)
<ara> so you can concentrate in other bugs :-)
<ara> there are plenty!
<alourie> great, thanks!
<alourie> ara: I'm running on Lucid, and it has problems installing drupal5...
<ara> which problems?
<alourie> "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<ara> alourie, and the line above that one?
<alourie> "Package drupal5 is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<ara> alourie, ok, it is not in Lucid, you can try to see if there is a drupal5 ppa for lucid
<alourie> ok
<ara> alourie, there is one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/drupal5
<alourie> so, the fact that it doesn't have "Lucid" builds should turn me off, right?
<ara> alourie, go to section "Other versions of 'drupal5' in untrusted archives. "
<ara> alourie, that should point you to a ppa
<ara> https://launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/+archive/drupal
<alourie> ara: I'm trying it now
<Gadget3000> I've got a network card with a rt2860 chipset that works out of the box in Lucid but I had to blacklist some modules to get it to work in the maverick alpha. Should I file this kind of thing as a bug?
<fader_> Gadget3000: Yes, please do
<fader_> Gadget3000: Your best bet is probably to open a terminal use 'ubuntu-bug linux' to file it, as that will gather the relevant information for you
<Gadget3000> fader_: Will do. Thanks for the response
<fader_> Gadget3000: No problem :)  Please also add the tag "regression-potential" if you are certain it worked in 10.04 LTS but not in maverick.
<fader_> And thanks for helping :)
<Gadget3000> fader_: I've tried reporting the bug using 'ubuntu-bug linux' but I fill in all the information then says 'this is not a genuine ubuntu package'.
<Gadget3000> fader_: nvm. I've worked out why. I didn't update the package database!
<fader_> Gadget3000: Ah, glad you got it figured out :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-04
<Epsylon3> hi
<stenten> hello
<Epsylon3> is there some new kernel-package rules for recent kernels ?
<Epsylon3> 2.6.34/35
<Epsylon3> im on lucid, and the initrd is not in the generated package..
<stenten> Epsylon3: I'm not following. You're having trouble installing a mainline kernel in Lucid?
<Epsylon3> no
<Epsylon3> i try to make a package with a recent kernel
<Epsylon3> http://wdscript.ath.cx/kernel/
<Epsylon3> for a new kind of dedicated server
<Epsylon3> with a Via Nano
<Epsylon3> my server is now in gigabit :)
<Epsylon3> over internet
<Epsylon3> in fact its a tuned kernel to boot faster
<Epsylon3> and use via nano optimisations
<stenten> You're trying to make .deb packages of a kernel that you've configured and compiled?
<Epsylon3> yes, with make-dpkg
<Epsylon3> actually i need to make a script to update initramfs
<Epsylon3> i see in the deb file there are some example scripts
<Epsylon3> is there a way to activate one of them in the dev file directly ?
<Epsylon3> dev/.deb
<stenten> You might want to ask on #ubuntu. This channel is for ISO Testing and general testing.
<stenten> Epsylon3: This might also be helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<Epsylon3> yea... thanks
<Epsylon3> my script is more easy to use
<ara> good morning!
<elopio> ara, good morning.
<elopio> I sent a message to Jeff Lane a week ago telling him that I wanted to work with selenium test.
<ara> elopio, hey how are you doing?
<elopio> but I got no answer from him
<elopio> ara: I'm great. What about you?
<ara> elopio, I am good, thanks
<ara> elopio, selenium?
<elopio> ermm, mago
<elopio> I'm currently working on selenium. It's a little late, it seems I should go to bed :)
<ara> elopio, mmm, OK, I'll ping him this afternoon to check if he has received the email
<elopio> ara: great, thanks.
<elopio> on the weekend I'll see if I can finish a test, despite the errors found.
<elopio> thanks a lot for your help. I've been learning a lot this days.
<elopio> and pedro is teaching me how to triage bugs. It's great this community :D
<ara> elopio, cool :-)
<ara> morning primes2h
<primes2h> morning ara!
<primes2h> ara: In http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopLiveSession, case dls-001 should be changed because the boot screen is different since Lucid. What do you think? Should old screen be mentioned as it come up pressing a key?
<ara> primes2h, we should change it, indeed, we need to create paths: if the user types anything, then the menu will be the same, if not, it will show up ubiquity with the options to install or try
<primes2h> ara: ok, that's nice. We'll do it asap (in our LoCo testing wiki page as well). Thanks.
<ara> primes2h, great thanks!
 * ara hugs primes2h
<primes2h> primes2h: np :-)
<primes2h> ops, I mean: ara: np ;-)
 * ara reboots
<vicencb> Hi there, Is there any way to calibrate the wacom tablet without entering the raw pixel offsets in the xorg.conf file?
<vicencb> lucid and maverick doesn't have the programs xsetwacom and wacomcpl
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-05
<Inzi1985> hello
<Inzi1985> does anyone know if the intel x3100 is natively supported by ubuntu 10.04
<Inzi1985> graphic card
<bytesoup> morning folks
<bytesoup> im looking at some ISO qa tests and decided to run some on Kubuntu
<bytesoup> the tests for the Kubuntu desktop point to a image that no longer exists
<bytesoup> so on this page http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4220
<bytesoup> it points to an image that no longer exists and i get the error "This build wasn't found on  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20100602/maverick-desktop-amd64.iso  (may no longer exists)"
<bytesoup> my question is, can i use the images under "current"?
<damien> Hi all, I'm occasionally getting Plymouth issues when booting (Lucid). Instead of seeing the nice purple, I get a broken screen with Dell logos spread suspiciously across the top. I'd like to report it as a bug, but not sure which log file to look at.
<bytesoup> Hi folks - question, when testing Kubuntu 10.10 alpha on this link here
<bytesoup> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4221
<bytesoup> it points to a iso that no longer exists This build wasn't found on  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20100602/maverick-desktop-i386.iso  (may no longer exists)							
<bytesoup> can i use the iso files located under "current"?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-06-06
<Epsylon3> its me or m-a is buggy with self made packages ?
<Epsylon3> kernel packages
<Epsylon3> could not find kernel sources
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-30
<jibel> guillemhs, I'm unable to reproduce bug 789898 with alternate i386 20110530. Could you please verify that it is still an issue with today's iso ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 789898 in pkgsel (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu alternate 11.10 i386 crashes on installation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789898
<guillemhs> ok
<jibel> guillemhs, if so please attach the file /var/log/syslog
<guillemhs> let me sync
<guillemhs> ok
<guillemhs> jibel
<guillemhs> testdrive only shows Ubuntu DVD iso
<guillemhs> i use the cdimage repository
<guillemhs> another thing, i tried ubuntu alternate i386 20110528
<jibel> guillemhs, I don't know how testdrive fetch the list of iso, I use dl-ubuntu-test-iso from ubuntu-qa-tools then virtualbox or qemu
<guillemhs> ok, my mistake, i update testdrive
<guillemhs> i am synching the iso
<jibel> ok
<guillemhs> jibel, alternate 20110530 iso installs properly
<guillemhs> now it is rebooting
<guillemhs> jibel, today's alternate iso is functional and it installs properly
<jibel> guillemhs, \o/ that's good news. Thanks for the verification.
<guillemhs> now i will try the apps
<guillemhs> one thing, unity now it is able to be loaded in a VM
<guillemhs> in natty i can load unity in my VMs
<jibel> guillemhs, yes, that's one major feature of Oneiric. If the hw doesn't support 3D if falls back to unity-2d
<guillemhs> nice
<jibel> there's now a consistent user experience between unity and 2d fallback
<guillemhs> it is a great idea
<guillemhs> because some people do not have a great desktop pc
<guillemhs> or laptop
<guillemhs> and they want to use ubuntu as fluently as possible
<chadadavis> Hi. Does someone know if the tracker will be reset for the alpha 1 ISO testing? (Thu is alpha 1, right?)
<guillemhs> yes, qa iso tracker will be updated. I don't know when. jibel do you when the tracker will be updated?
<jibel> chadadavis, guillemhs , I'll reset the tracker. The 1rst candidates should be published tomorrow.
<charlie-tca> Do any images work today? Xubuntu fails for xfce4-notifyd, Kubuntu failed the desktop install, Ubuntu live cd still gets the same blue screen
<cr3> charlie-tca: I could try kubuntu once I download it...
<charlie-tca> I ran it in VBox, it won't install. I will file the bug, and post it here.
<charlie-tca> I can try on hardware first, if needed, though?
<cr3> charlie-tca: I was going to try it in kvm
<charlie-tca> Okay, want me to wait, then?
<charlie-tca> kubuntu amd64 desktop image
<cr3> charlie-tca: download should take 7 minutes and install 10 minutes, so shouldn't be too long
<cr3> charlie-tca: yep, that's what I'm downloading
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> scottk said hold off on the bug anyway
<jibel> charlie-tca, I haven't try x/kubuntu but I confirm that bluescreen is still on Ubuntu desktop as the fix in Ubiquity has not been uploaded.
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> you know me, got to see how many images I can make broken as early as possible. ;-)
<guillemhs> charlie-tca, you can install ubuntu alternate i386
<guillemhs> 20110530 image
<cr3> charlie-tca: I've started the installation of kubuntu-desktop and downloading kubuntu-alternate
<guillemhs> full installation is possible in a vm
<jibel> charlie-tca, the challenge is not really high with an Alpha 1 ;-)
<charlie-tca> alternate should be working
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu and Kubuntu alternate should install
<guillemhs> charlie-tca, ubuntu 11.10 20110530 alternate i386 installs properly
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> I know. That would be Ubuntu alternate image
<guillemhs> yes it is
<guillemhs> unity 2d is already functional in this iso
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu alternate images worked yesterday, too
<guillemhs> ok
<charlie-tca> guillemhs: That is unity2d, then?
<charlie-tca> It looked kinda okay
<guillemhs> i installed it in a Vm
<guillemhs> unity2d appears
<guillemhs> not ubuntu classic
<charlie-tca> Thanks for confirming that it is 2d. I wasn't sure what I was seeing there.
<charlie-tca> Tomorrow I can burn cd's if images are working
<guillemhs> one thing
<guillemhs> networking is not working in the VM
<guillemhs> in my VM, ubuntu does not find the eth0 device
<jibel> guillemhs, network is working but not managed by network-manager. ifconfig should list the ethernet card and its address
<guillemhs> ok,
<guillemhs> thanks
<jibel> but I don't know if it's a bug or a feature
<jibel> I'll ask
<guillemhs> networking works
<guillemhs> it shows the wifi icon
<guillemhs> ubuntu extras repository is down
<guillemhs> jibel, ubuntu extras repository is down in 11.10
<guillemhs> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<guillemhs> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<jibel> I can't reproduce the network-manager bug with desktop amd64, I'll check with other images tomorrow
<guillemhs> ok
<jibel> guillemhs, bug 778666
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 778666 in Ubuntu Oneiric (and 1 other project) "Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages 404 Not Found (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778666
<guillemhs> ok
<jibel> here is a list of bugs reported from oneiric http://tinyurl.com/3sygqx4
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-31
<guillemhs> hi!
<guillemhs> Mago testing is possible under Unity?
<guillemhs> jibel, is it necessary to port Mago to Gnome 3?
<jibel> guillemhs, Hey
<guillemhs> hi
<jibel> guillemhs, yes we will, but ldtp is not installable on Oneiric at the moment
<jibel> there's an ongoing transition from at-api1 to at-spi2
<guillemhs> ok
<guillemhs> yesterday i tried to run mago, and i can't
<guillemhs> ok
<guillemhs> i'll pay attention
<guillemhs> thanks
<jibel> guillemhs, if you're familiar or want to learn packaging you can try to update ldtp for oneiric though :-)
<guillemhs> ok
<guillemhs> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ldtp
<guillemhs> is that the latest source code?
<guillemhs> version 2.1.1¿
<guillemhs> ?
<guillemhs> sorry, this 2 packages python-ldtp and ldtp
<guillemhs> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ldtp/2.1.1-2
<jibel> guillemhs, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/ldtp/oneiric
<jibel> ldtp and python-ldtp are built from the same source
<jibel> the first thing to do is to update the control file (in debian/) to make ldtp installable with at-spi2
<jibel> then install it on oneiric and see how it behaves
<jibel> then update ldtp where you see fit.
<jibel> the main maintainer of ldtp is nagappan you can usually reach him on #ldtp on freenode.
<guillemhs> jibel, a ldtp deb package is already on the ubuntu repositories
<brendand> jibel - when iso testing starting?
<jibel> guillemhs, the current package is not installable with at-spi2.
<guillemhs> yes i know
<guillemhs> i have with my key to create the new package
<jibel> brendand, images are not ready yet.
<jibel> brendand, I'll post a message here when it's the case.
<guillemhs> jibel, at-spi2 packages
<guillemhs> at-spi2-core - Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface (dbus core)
<guillemhs> at-spi2-doc - Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface (Documentation)
<guillemhs> libatk-adaptor - at-spi2-atk
<guillemhs> libatspi2.0-dev - Development files for the assistive technology serice provider
<guillemhs> python-pyatspi2 - Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface - Python bindings
<guillemhs> i assume that this packages are the new dependencies, no?
<brendand> jibel - still no sign of ISO's?
<jibel> brendand, no sign. We'll have to wait a bit.
<brendand> jibel - is the reason the iso testing didn't start yet because the current iso doesn't work ;)
<brendand> jibel - i've just been trying it
<skaet> brendand,  yup,  set of fixes has been queued up, and we're waiting on the builders now,  then we'll be spinning the images.
<brendand> skaet - good to hear
<jibel> brendand, what skaet said :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-01
<charlie-tca> skaet: Do you smoke tests on the ISO tracker tonight?
<skaet> charlie-tca, yes,  please go ahead and smoke test them.
<charlie-tca> going
<skaet> thanks!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 64bit desktop image has no installer on the desktop
<charlie-tca> Missing installation icon and menu entry in VBox only
<charlie-tca> Goiingh
<charlie-tca> Going to sel
<charlie-tca> going to sleep, will be back in a few hours
<guillemhs> jibel, one problem in iso testing
<guillemhs> i was doing some post installation tests
<guillemhs> i don't know where to report
<guillemhs> jibel, can you tell me where?
<jibel> guillemhs, launchpad ?
<jibel> guillemhs, what's the problem ?
<guillemhs> ubuntu after installation is not operative
<guillemhs> i can access the desktop, after installation
<jibel> guillemhs, in a vm or hw ?
<guillemhs> vm
<guillemhs> i have an screenshot
<guillemhs> that is why i am asking
<jibel> kvm or other ?
<guillemhs> because i am in the iso tracker
<guillemhs> Virtualbox OSE
<guillemhs> version 4 something
<guillemhs> 4.0.4-dfsg-1ubuntu4
<jibel> you can file a bug in launchpad with the screenshot and submit the bug number on the tracker.
<guillemhs> ok
<guillemhs> i report as a oneiric bug, no?
<jibel> once the bug is submitted to launchpad, paste the bug number here, I'll have a look
<jibel> guillemhs, yes as oneiric, ideally from within the vm with "ubuntu-bug unity-2d"
<guillemhs> ok
<guillemhs> done
<guillemhs> jibel, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5782/9
<jibel> guillemhs, I can't find bug 791107 and bug 791106 on launchpad, are the bug numbers correct ?
<ubot4`> jibel: Bug 791107 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/791107 is private
<ubot4`> jibel: Bug 791106 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/791106 is private
<jibel> or can you make them public is there's no sensitive information
<guillemhs> how can i do it public?
<guillemhs> now both bugs are public
<jibel> guillemhs, thanks, I moved 791121 to the right package. You got this error with the latest ISO ?
<guillemhs> yes
<guillemhs> 20110601
<guillemhs> ubuntu 11.10 desktop edition i386
<jibel> guillemhs, when you get the prompt hit CTRL+D to proceed with the boot
<guillemhs> ok
<jibel> and once you're in, run 'apt-cache policy udev'
<guillemhs> i crashed the vm
<guillemhs> sorry
<guillemhs> i am with alternate now
<guillemhs> ok
<jibel> because I can't reproduce it here with the desktop image.
<jibel> bug 791106
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791106 in gnome-user-share (Ubuntu) "gnome-user-share crashed with SIGABRT in g_option_context_parse() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791106
<jibel> it's a known issue
<jibel> bug 791107
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791107 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk crashed with BackendCrashError in convert_dbus_exceptions() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791107
<guillemhs> ok i see
<guillemhs> damn it, crashed to early the vm
<jibel> guillemhs, there's no ubuntu 11.10 desktop edition i386 20110601, are you sure that the busybox error is with the desktop image ?
<guillemhs> i have download from testdrive
<guillemhs> the latest image
<guillemhs> from cdimage
<guillemhs> 2011-06-01 at 9:58 CET
<guillemhs> i assume it is the latest build
<guillemhs> the file says that it is modified at  01 jun 2011 01:41:08 CEST
<guillemhs> i am checking md5sum
<guillemhs> jibel, 12f5812f5b4143a009b689b842af9e90  ubuntu_oneiric-desktop-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<jibel> ah ok, that's the filesystem time not the id of the image. That's the latest image thanks.
<jibel> Hey charlie-tca , how are you ?
<charlie-tca> Just great!
<charlie-tca> How's it going today?
<jibel> Good. A bit late on iso testing, but it is not like if the release of alpha 1 was scheduled tomorrow ;-)
<charlie-tca> I am throwing a couple of new testers in today, hopefully, they will be able to help out
<charlie-tca> heh, besides, we can stand to do a little testing after the break, right?
<jibel> yup. New testers that's cool, welcome!
<jibel> anyone remember how to dump the guest console to a file on the host's filesystem with vbox ? My memory is failing
<jibel> e.g to collect a kernel oops
<guillemhs> version 4.0.4
<guillemhs> has a log
<guillemhs> if you go to main window, right click to your vm icon, then you can access the log
<guillemhs> /home/user/VirtualBox VMs/testdrive-1/Logs/Vbox.log for example
<charlie-tca> jibel: thanks for the help with the upgrade tests
<charlie-tca> jibel: screen-reader installs will probably fail for alpha1
<charlie-tca> How do you know if you are in 2d or 3d session now?
<jibel> charlie-tca, unity-2d-panel is running on a 2d session, while unity-panel-service is running for unity
<charlie-tca> thanks. Then apt-cache policy unity-2d-pane; should tell me?
<jibel> charlie-tca, pgrep -fl "unity-panel-service|unity-2d-panel"
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<njin> hello friends, is planned a rebuild of amd64 ?
<jibel> njin, can you set bug 791083 and bug 789798 to public if there is no sensitive information ?
<ubot4`> jibel: Bug 791083 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/791083 is private
<ubot4`> jibel: Bug 789798 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/789798 is private
<njin> jibel:done
<jibel> njin, thanks!
<jibel> njin, about bug 791083, from the description it is close to bug 791127. We have no retracer in Oneiric yet, do you think you could install debug symbols and reproduce and generate a stacktrace ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791083 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791083
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791127 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QTJSC::Structure::materializePropertyMap() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791127
<guillemhs> jibel, one thing
<guillemhs> 11.10 alternate installs properly
<guillemhs> however, unity 2d does not load the menus
<guillemhs> in VBox 4.0.4
<jibel> guillemhs, good news
<jibel> re installs properly
<jibel> guillemhs, the menus doesn't load is bug 791213 or bug 791127
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791213 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::metacall() (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791213
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791127 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QTJSC::Structure::materializePropertyMap() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791127
<guillemhs> ok
<guillemhs> nice
<guillemhs> LSTP works
<guillemhs> at least in the VM testcase
<jibel> the first is when you click on places the second when you click on the bfb (top left button with an Ubuntu logo)
<guillemhs> BTW, nice testcases updates
<guillemhs> yeah, i have to load the terminal using nautilus
<guillemhs> such an adventure
<jibel> the shortcut is ctrl+alt+t
<guillemhs> ok, nice to know
<hggdh> jibel, ça va?
<jibel> hggdh, very well, thank you!
<jibel> hggdh, you ?
<hggdh> jibel, I am alive, and almost awake -- so life is good ;-)
<hggdh> jibel, what can I do?
 * xdatap1 say hello to jibel and hggdh :)
<jibel> Good afternoon xdatap1
<xdatap1> back to testing, like usual :)
<hggdh> xdatap1, ciao bello!
<hggdh> (like in Sao Paulo, if I remember correctly)
<njin> jibel: bug 791083 I can see (you have some obsolete package version installed. Please upgrade....unity-2d-places, libunity-2d-private0, unity-2d-launcher, present in today's update
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791083 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791083
<njin> mark s fixed then
<xdatap1> hggdh, Oi amigo, tudo bem? :)
<hggdh> xdatap1, tudo :-) e contigo?
<njin> xdatap1: hola como estas ?
<xdatap1> hggdh, tudo perfeito :)
<jibel> hggdh, you can have another excellent Brazilian coffee, or update the results for server. your take.
<xdatap1> njin, non era spagnolo, era portoghese
<xdatap1> njin, :P
<njin> llo
<hggdh> jibel, I will do both :-)
<nux-pier> here, i have to speak english ?
<jibel> nux-pier, spanglish, frenglish, deutschglish and other are also accepted
<nux-pier> vous parlez français ?
<jibel> no frenglish
<nux-pier> okay
<jibel> nux-pier, how can I help you ?
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> jibel, interesting, I am getting some unknown failures on i386 on Jenkins
<jibel> hggdh, what kind of failure ?
<hggdh> jibel, this is the problem, none visible :-(
<hggdh> I am re-running four of them, and I attached to the VM
<hggdh> VMs
<hggdh> oh, this is bad...
<hggdh> jibel, on one of the VMs -- it boots on Oneiric, then I see an udevd message stating /run/udev is not writable, for now failing back to /dev/.udev, then a very fast shutdown
<jibel> hggdh, this is a non fatal warning, it should boot anyway. it's with kvm ?
<hggdh> jibel, yes
<hggdh> I know wbout the udevd message, but this is what I could see
<charlie-tca> jibel: got a couple of new testers trying to do Xubuntu and UbuntuStudio
<nux-pier> bye
<nux-pier> thx to jibel
<nux-pier> :D
<nux-pier> good luck !
<jibel> hggdh, I'm trying here.
<jibel> IO performance of kvm are soooo poor :(
<hggdh> heh
<cr3> jibel: you are using the virtio driver, right?
<cr3> ie vda rather than hda
<hggdh> jibel, this seems to be eventual, most tests completed successfully
<jibel> cr3, I honestly don't know. All I known is that it's going to kill my drive
<cr3> jibel: assuming you are using libvirt to define your kvm instances, make sure you have <target dev='vda' bus='virtio'/> in your <disk> definition
<jibel> cr3, thanks, will try that once the install is done.
<cr3> jibel: I have a script that automatically installs ubuntu in a kvm instance given an iso image, interested?
<jibel> cr3, of course I am
<cr3> jibel: it's something I wrote last weekend, so by no means complete, but has worked fine for me with server, desktop, kubuntu, etc.
<hggdh> cr3, don't forget me ;-)
<cr3> jibel: I'll polish it today and email it shortly
<jibel> hggdh, do you also have a kernel oops on swapoff ?
<cr3> I'm pretty happy how I do preseeding based on the installation-guide-* package which contains an authoritative preseed for the given release
<jibel> cr3, if it's polished, it's good to ship.
<hggdh> jibel, I got it twice, but not today, so far
<cr3> jibel: I'm not sure how useful my script really is. while I was writing it, I was constantly thinking: this is ridiculous, something like this must exist already
<jibel> cr3, how far are you from rewriting testdrive ?
<hggdh> jibel, actually, not an oops on swapoff, but an oops on a page allocation failure (bug 790712)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 790712 in linux (Ubuntu) "20110531 i386 server ISO: kernel OOPS during install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790712
<jibel> hggdh, different one. After the installation, I get a kernel crash on shutdown but only for an i386 guest on an x86_64 host.
<cr3> jibel: different purpose, testdrive is just for running a live image
<cr3> jibel: my script is actually in between testdrive and vm-builder
<cr3> jibel: so, I'm about as close to writing testdrive as it is close to rewriting vm-builder :)
<jibel> :)
<jibel> To all testers, Kubuntu candidates are on the tracker!
<davmor2> jibel: is it me or is unity shockingly ugly in oneiric?
<charlie-tca> kinda ugly, yup
<charlie-tca> I got kubuntu alternate 64
<jibel> davmor2, what is your definition of ugly ?
<jibel> davmor2, are you testing with kvm ?
<davmor2> jibel: yeap virtualbox no spare hw currently
<davmor2> jibel: dash not functioning, app and file lenses closing as soon as they open
<jibel> davmor2, it's ugly with the cirrus emulation under kvm, but not vbox afaik
<jibel> davmor2, yes it is not ugly, it is broken then
<davmor2> jibel: no backdrop just blue,  click on the expose button and you get the natty backdrop on the screens etc
<charlie-tca> davmor2: does that on hardware too
<hggdh> here when I move to another (still empty) workspace, the display is corrupted with pieces of the previous workspace
<jibel> davmor2, dash not functioning and app and file lenses crashes are bug 791213 bug 791127
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791213 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::metacall() (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791213
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791127 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QTJSC::Structure::materializePropertyMap() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791127
<jibel> davmor2, the blue background is because we are trying to fix bug 1
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 25 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 761) (dups: 1) (heat: 3726)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<davmor2> jibel: it's kinda bad for an alpha but not unforgiveable
<hggdh> jibel, all 4 re-runs on i386 server succeeded
<jibel> davmor2, can you file a bug about the expose button behavior ? it's new.
<davmor2> jibel: will do
<jibel> davmor2, thanks, please also add it to the tracker and paste the bug number here so we can track it.
<davmor2> jibel: will do there are another couple of quirks too but that might be the vm,  I should have some free hw soon if I'm lucky
<jibel> davmor2, good. we are mainly covering 2d with vms but unity needs testing too.
<davmor2> jibel: that's a point I'll have a  look at 2d and see if the glitches are still in place there
<charlie-tca> jibel: I can not get unity to run on my ati 9800 nor my Intel Mobile GM965/GL960
<charlie-tca> It failed on both of those
<jibel> charlie-tca, strange, I have no problem with an Intel Mobile GM965/GL960
<davmor2> charlie-tca: can you confirm that in FF about:startpage is working please
<jibel> charlie-tca, what do you mean by "I can not get unity to run"
<davmor2> jibel: ditto it was unity 2d I was having issues on 3d unity says there was a problem click here to logout
<charlie-tca> jibel: I will confirm as soon as an install finishes
<charlie-tca> jibel: when I log out and change session to unity, I get a garbled desktop that is half there, blue wallpaper, dash button missing, white panel on top, and none of the launchers work
<davmor2> jibel: ignore me I know what the issue is I need to enable the vb-ose-guest-x11 app and then 3d will work
<jibel> charlie-tca, blue background and white panel is expected (no default theme yet) but missing dash button and non working launcher is not. Could you please file a bug against unity?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: it might be that the ubuntu icon is the same colour as the bar to be honest
<jibel> the icon should be orange without theme
<charlie-tca> there wasn't anything there when I clicked the top left corner of the panel
<davmor2> jibel: no the ubuntu logo and the indicators are all the same colour as the panel here, if I click on the dash the icon then shows up as does the dash for me now
<jibel> davmor2, ok, maybe I changed something here to make it orange. I'll try again on a fresh installation.
<charlie-tca> I couldn't get it work at all here.
<njin> guys, but running at this speed how many time remain to fix bug n°1
<charlie-tca> I couldn't launch from the bottom two launcher icons, either
<charlie-tca> njin: as many years as it takes
<charlie-tca> There has never been a time frame for that
<njin> I hope to fix it soon
<charlie-tca> jibel: Ubuntu alternate 64bit manual install still gives no found for about:startpage
<charlie-tca> let me run updates and see if anything is there
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I get no about:startpage either
<njin> charlie-tca, in ubuntu amd64 too
<njin> desktop
<charlie-tca> jibel: I will file the unity bug, yes
<charlie-tca> <davmor2> charlie-tca: can you confirm that in FF about:startpage is working please
<charlie-tca> it is not working
<charlie-tca> but there is a firefox update, so let's see what it does
<charlie-tca> davmor2: after running apt-get dist-upgrade, the firefox startpage is there
<charlie-tca> but the security certificate is still invalid
<davmor2> charlie-tca: haha
<njin> charlie-tca: noe is working
<njin> now
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> after running updates
<charlie-tca> it works
<njin> yes
<charlie-tca> Now how do I get rid of this dash?
<charlie-tca> it worked too, even if the background screwed up
<charlie-tca> is there a bug already for applicaiton
<charlie-tca> is there a bug already for applications won't close?
<davmor2> jibel: on a plus side if you install vb-ose-guest-x11 in 2d mode you can enable 3d unity
<charlie-tca> jibel: bug 791429, not serious unless you open too many windows
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791429 in unity (Ubuntu) "Can not close windows on desktop in Ubuntu session (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791429
<charlie-tca> For all the efforts to make Ubuntu easier for new people to use, it is much harder to report bugs correctly now
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu QA meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 20 minutes. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings
<jibel> charlie-tca, FF issues are bug 790617 and bug 790469
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 790617 in ubufox (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "about:startpage returns 404 Not Found (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790617
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 790469 in firefox (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "invalid security certificate 11.10 (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 24)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790469
<charlie-tca> The about:startpage is fixed after running updates in a fresh install
<njin> ubuntu-kernel
<charlie-tca> meeting time!
<xdatap1> yay!
<guillemhs> ...?
<xdatap1> guillemhs, channel #ubuntu-meeting
<xdatap1> bdmurray, about bugs workarounds, anything I can do for helping just let me know: xdatap1@ubuntu.com
<xdatap1> bye bye
<guillemhs> jibel, are you here?
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu desktop 386 crashed during install bug 791487
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791487 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu crashed during installation from Live Desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791487
<charlie-tca> going cut grass while it is not raining; will test more when I get the grass cut
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> hello
<charlie-tca> jibel: Are you testing kubuntu alternates?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-02
<wcchandler> has oneiric alpha 1 hit testdrive yet?
<skaet> wcchandler,  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<skaet> has the images being tested.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu tests are completed except wubi, which I can not do (no windows)
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu alternate tests are done except OEM, which fails for the same bug as the live install
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu optional tests are not done for alternate images
<GridCube> ⚝
<GridCube> :D
<jibel> brendand, ping
<brendand> jibel - hey
<jibel> hggdh, ping
<charlie-tca> jibel: how we looking today? Do we need more tests done?
<jibel> charlie-tca, Hey charlie-tca , looks good, but we never have enough tests done :-)
<jibel> charlie-tca, is there a bug report about the broken screen reader install ?
<charlie-tca> no, there is a blueprint that accessibility will not be ready for alpha1
<charlie-tca> We can't make it work until unity makes 2d work
<charlie-tca> The importance of accessibility is always secondary to making the rest work first
<hggdh> jibel, pong
<jibel> hggdh, Good morning Sir!
<jibel> hggdh, I fail to understand the result matrix for ec2, what's the status of alpha1 testing ?
<hggdh> jibel, looking
<hggdh> jibel, ugh! A lot of tests failed
<hggdh> jibel, we now have to transpose the results, I will start on it
<hggdh> jibel, but, to answer your question (what is the status of alpha1 testing for ec2): done, barfing right and left
<hggdh> jibel, James already entered the data
<hggdh> er, _is_ entering
<jibel> hggdh, oh nice, we need more James :-)
<jibel> jenkins runs the tests, james enters the results, that's perfect.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> we are looking at an automation thingie for Oneiric, also
<jibel> hggdh, if you can export the results from jenkins in a sane format, we can update the tracker automatically quite easily
<jibel> hggdh, hm, I'm testing lightdm and I guess it killed my netbook :(
<hggdh> jibel, oh, thank you -- I am *not* going to test lightDM
<hggdh> jibel, yes, I think exporting the results would not be complex
<charlie-tca> aw, lightDM is fun to test :-)
<charlie-tca> hggdh: I can't seem to crash dasher in natty today
<hggdh> charlie-tca, good! (I think)
<charlie-tca> This is dasher testing day, too
<jibel> patrickmw, do you have the privileges to change the topic of the channel ?
<patrickmw> jibel, I do on certain channels, but I don't recall which ones.  I can try changing this channel... send me what you'd like it to be
<jibel> patrickmw, "Currently testing Oneiric Alpha 1 candidates | http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/iso-testing/ | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com"
<patrickmw> jibel, boo,  I can't change this channel.  I always bug ara :)
<patrickmw> ara ^^^ :)
<patrickmw> ara_ ^
<ara> pedro_, how did I do to make myself op? :D
<ara> (same questions over and over again)
<pedro_> ara, IIRC  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-testing
<ara> pedro_, cool, that worked
<pedro_> nice :-)
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Currently testing Oneiric Alpha 1 candidates | http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/iso-testing/ | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<brendand> hi jibel
<brendand> jibel - would extra mago tests be seen as a valuable contribution?
<skaet> Just wanted to say thank you to everyone here who's helped test Alpha 1.   Very much appreciate your efforts, and wanted to let you know its been released.  :)
<charlie-tca> Thank you, skaet . We are gaining knowlege every time.
<skaet> Thanks charlie-tca,  indeed we are.  :)
<chadadavis>  Sorry for the lack of macbook tests. I had allocated time on Tue, but the images weren't ready yet. Have the mac tests been dropped?
<chadadavis> skaet, ^
<charlie-tca> They were for alpha1, yes
<chadadavis> charlie-tca, I see. But they'll be back for alpha2? Was there a particular problem there?
<charlie-tca> The idea was to have the tests that were done on the tracker for the release
<charlie-tca> They should be back for alpha2
<chadadavis> Makes sense. THanks.
<charlie-tca> Thank you for dropping by
<chadadavis> I had to catch a plane on Wed and couldn't wait for the ISOs. I'll test them next week. And I'll be around for alpha2, and beyond.
<charlie-tca> it happens
<cr3> cyphermox: echo $(cd "$directory" 2>/dev/null && pwd || echo "$directory")/$filename
<cyphermox> thanks
<cr3> cyphermox: where directory is $(dirname $path) and filename is $(basename $path)
<cyphermox> yeah. I was thinking of using dirname to work through what I need
<cr3> cyphermox: that should translate pretty well to C
<cyphermox> yup
<cr3> cyphermox: shell actually works well for inspiration in this particular case because string processing is just as crap as in C :)
<cyphermox> I was really hoping to avoid changing directories though :/
#ubuntu-testing 2011-06-03
<ara> jibel, do you guys know if Oneiric daily builds are set now?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-30
<zuma99> hi
<zuma99> is this an OK channel to ask a question about changelogs for a package that was recently updated?
<int_ua> can I get access to a private bug somehow? I need to see if there is any workaround. 974725 to be precise
<jibel> int_ua, it's public now
<int_ua> jibel: thanks a lot :)
<bdmurray> hggdh, jibel: could I get bug 989698 verified?
<hggdh> bdmurray: looking at it now
<bdmurray> hggdh: thanks!
<jibel> thanks hggdh :)
<hggdh> bdmurray: verified OK
<bdmurray> hggdh: great, thanks
<astraljava> balloons: Sorry, again. This time I forgot. :(
<balloons> astraljava, no worries mate
<balloons> I'm going to be sending lots of stuff to the ubuntu-qa list today and tomorrow probably.. heh
<balloons> and I wanted to setup our meeting with all the flavors and other 'qa' teams in the ubuntu realm soonish
<astraljava> Sounds good. I've been meaning to really start working for this cycle, but life's been getting in the way.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<balloons> hello PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> balloons, hi
<JonEdney> Anyone else get a "installer crashed" from today's daily ISO for 12.10?
<jibel> JonEdney, 'installed crashed' is quite generic, can you give more details ? any error message ?
<jibel> *installer
<JonEdney> jibel, sorry I didnt give more info, I'm running the installer again now
<JonEdney> multitasking like a mother all day
<JonEdney> "The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:
<JonEdney> [Erron 5] Input/outpud error (No spelling error on Erron 5)
<roadmr> JonEdney: that usually means trouble writing to the target disk :/
<JonEdney> Very weird.  I've tried it 4 times, with 2 different ISO downloads, all to a 10 GB VM.  I'll play around with it more, was just curious about it.
<roadmr> JonEdney: oh, a VM? now *thats* strange...
<roadmr> JonEdney: if you're using the iso directly then there's not much that could go wrong, assuming you verified the iso's checksum
<roadmr> JonEdney: I'd also venture to say bad memory but if the system itself runs fine that's not so likely
<JonEdney> I'm unaware of how to check the ISOs checksum.
<JonEdney> I'm still in the beginner phase of Ubuntu/Linux
<roadmr> JonEdney: basically obtain the MD5 checksum of your downloaded ISO images and compare with what's on the Ubuntu download page
<roadmr> JonEdney: get the gory details here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<roadmr> JonEdney: it's much better explained than I could ever do :) but feel free to ask if you have questions
<JonEdney> Its good to have links, for those "how do I tell this idiot...." :)
<roadmr> JonEdney: in my case it's more like "I'm such an idiot, how do I explain this..."
<JonEdney> lol
<JonEdney> I work for a web host, I think I do that everyday.
<phillw> roadmr: JonEdney during my stint as co-ordinator for Lubuntu-QA we set up a page that whilst it has lubuntu specific stuff, may be of help to anyone starting out on testing. It was written in response to new people to testing. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<JonEdney> Thank you phillw , it's good to have the right resources to get involved.
<phillw> I'll go and edit it to put on the 'Q' cycle, it still has the 'P' cycle :P
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> phillw, pong
<phillw> have you time for a quick PM?
<hggdh> balloons: done
<hggdh> balloons: I will be there :-)
<balloons> hggdh, I appreciate it ;-)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-31
<trijntje> I've subscribed to testing the i368 'core' image for quantal, but I'm running amd64 myself. Is this a problem?
<jibel> trijntje, it is not a problem. You can test i386 core images on amd64
<trijntje> jibel: ok thanks, good to know
<trijntje> jibel: does that also mean that I can test the armel and armhf core images on my pc?
<jibel> trijntje, you can test arm core with qemu or lxc
<trijntje> jibel: so not with chroot like you do with the other core images?
<trijntje> (excuse all the questions, I'm new to this and don't understand how all the tools work)
<jibel> trijntje, this blog post gives more details http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/03/ever-wanted-an-armel-or-armhf-container-on-an-x86-machine-its-now-possible-with-lxc-in-ubuntu-precise/
<jibel> if you point the rootfs of lxc to your core image it in lxc's configuration, you should be able to use it instead of bootstrapping a new image
<trijntje> jibel: thanks. I will see if I can get it to work later on
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-01
<jibel> phillw, ask him to start a live session, open a terminal, start ubiquity with ubiquity -d and reproduce the crash
<jibel> phillw, then either file a bug from the live session with ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<phillw> jibel: thanks, I'll email them the instructions :)
<jibel> or copy the files /var/log/installer/* /var/log/syslog /var/log/partman to another machine and report a bug with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<phillw> hi jibel http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/bugs/1007394
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-02
<njin> hello, booting today' amd64 build i've got LZMA data is corrupt followed by vfs: cannot open root device "(null)", then kernel panic.
<njin> Is right assign the bug to linux ?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-06-03
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
